#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Top WordPress Web Design Plugins | In my knowledge

## TamillanSivi

WordPress is the best platform to develop and design your own website. And today most of the clients are like the WordPress website because WordPress is the best platform to maintain secure website. So today I would like to share the best WordPress page designing plugins! In my knowledge.

*1. Elementor and Elementor pro* 

Elementor is the best one to design responsive web pages. And it’s really easy to use for clients and developers! The Elementor Pro is premium plugin its have too much of features but we can use the free elementor plugins it also has an equal level of the features! 

DOWNLOAD LINK = https://elementor.com/# 
BEST TUTORIAL LINK = https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrEgYrXD9SI 

*2. Wpbakery
*
The Wpbakery is also the best plugin to develop the web site pages!. this is the best users friendly plugin to design the sites! the wpbakkery is really special to use the pages animation and designs works.

DOWNLOAD LINK = https://wpbakery.com/?add-to-cart=4522
BEST TUTORIAL LINK = https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp7TaaJZKeU

WordPress web design plugins.jpg

----------

